# che ne è stato di te?



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

ho visto un libro intitolato "che ne è stato di te, Buzz Aldrin?", ma mi chiedo cosa significa questa costruzione. Ho fatto una ricerca su internet ma non ho trovato molte cose a riguardo. Mi sapreste dire se vuol dire "che ti è successo/ come sei andato a finire, Buzz Aldrin?" ?

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

GabrielH said:


> "che ti è successo/ che fine hai fatto, Buzz Aldrin?"


----------



## GabrielH

La frase "che ne è stato di te, Buzz Aldrin?" può essere sostituita da "che è stato fatto di te, Buzz Aldrin?" ?
(aggiungo anche che non so se ci sia davvero quest'ultimo modo di dire.)


----------



## bibiga

O anche "Dove sei finito, Buzz Aldrin?" nel senso che non se ne è più saputo nulla


----------



## Necsus

GabrielH said:


> La frase "che ne è stato di te, Buzz Aldrin?" può essere sostituita da "che è stato fatto di te, Buzz Aldrin?" ?


Decisamente no.


----------



## sarpantra

GabrielH said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ho visto un libro intitolato "che ne è stato di te, Buzz Aldrin?", ma mi chiedo cosa significa questa costruzione. Ho fatto una ricerca su internet ma non ho trovato molte cose a riguardo. Mi sapreste dire se vuol dire "che ti è successo/ come sei andato a finire, Buzz Aldrin?" ?
> 
> Grazie!


"che ti è successo" va bene.     "COME sei andato a finire" no.
a COME devi sostituire DOVE


----------



## Dilait23

Buongiorno!
Quale funzione ha la particella ne nella frase “Che ne sarà di noi?”. Non riesco a capirlo. È un titolo del film


----------



## bearded

Salve, Dilait



Dilait23 said:


> Quale funzione ha la particella ne..


Secondo il significato originario di 'ne', la frase si potrebbe interpretare come ''da tutto ciò/in seguito a questa situazione, che cosa sarà di noi (=che destino avremo)?''.
Però ''che ne è/che ne sarà'' sono ormai frasi fatte/cristallizzate, in cui il 'ne' ha un significato rafforzativo indeterminato.
Vedi anche  ne¹ in Vocabolario - Treccani al punto 1b: ''con valore indeterminato in frasi ellittiche'' oppure al punto 2: ...''solo valore intensivo''.


----------



## lorenzos

Dilait23 said:


> Quale funzione ha la particella ne nella frase “Che ne sarà di noi?”


Nessuna!  È come:
_- Che ne facciamo del ferro avanzato?_ = _Cosa facciamo..._ (più idiomatico di "_Che facciamo_")


----------



## Armodio

Diciamo che è una particella intensiva, ma in un'espressione ormai cristallizzata e tollerata, anche se _ne _e _di noi_ danno vita a un pleonasmo.


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> _ne _e _di noi_ danno vita a un pleonasmo.


La mia interpretazione del significato originario di ''ne'' al #8 è quindi errata. Quel 'ne' in origine è un doppione di 'di noi'.


----------



## EdenMartin

> _ne _e _di noi_ danno vita a un pleonasmo.


Dunque le espressioni "che ne sarà di loro", "che ne sarà di Napoleone Bonaparte" conterrebbero un pleonasmo?.
Ovviamente no.
La mia opinione è che il "ne" in questione indica senza dubbio provenienza, equivalente a "da qui in poi", "da allora a oggi".
Che poi la formula "che ne (essere) di" si sia cristallizzata, come già detto, e che sovente quel "ne" si possa tranquillamente omettere, è un'altra faccenda.


----------



## ohbice

La mia opinione (per quello che vale, in mezzo a tanti espertoni __) è che *ne *sta per "di questa persona / di questa cosa".
Mi sembra che le frasi "Hai visto il poveraccio? Che ne sarà (di lui)?", "Hai visto com'è messa quella casa? Che ne sarà (di essa)?" possono benissimo stare in piedi anche senza le parti contenute tra parentesi: "Hai visto il poveraccio? Che ne sarà?"; "Hai visto com'è messa quella casa? Che ne sarà?".
Quindi in definitiva concordo con Amodio.


----------



## Mary49

EdenMartin said:


> La mia opinione è che il "ne" in questione indica senza dubbio provenienza, equivalente a "da qui in poi", "da allora a oggi".


Non sono d'accordo; quindi il "ne" cambia significato a seconda del tempo verbale? "Che ne é" / "Che ne è stato" / "Che ne sarà": il "ne" ha funzioni diverse??


----------



## EdenMartin

> quindi il "ne" cambia significato a seconda del tempo verbale? "Che ne é" / "Che ne è stato" / "Che ne sarà": il "ne" ha funzioni diverse??


La funzione è la stessa: *provenienza nel tempo*, secondo il contesto


----------



## EdenMartin

> che *ne *sta per "di questa persona / di questa cosa".


Qui si scambia un pronome personale sottinteso con* la funzione* di "ne".


----------



## ohbice

EdenMartin said:


> Qui si scambia un pronome personale sottinteso con* la funzione* di "ne".


Non capisco di quale funzione parli, _*ne *_può averne diverse...


----------



## bearded

Io ho certamente sbagliato all'inizio con la mia equivalenza ne = da ciò/da questa situazione. Tuttavia l'interpretazione di EdenMartin ne= da ora in poi/da allora a oggi  mi appare ancora più errata, direi quasi fantasiosa.  Armodio (#10) ha ragione.


EdenMartin said:


> Dunque le espressioni "che ne sarà di loro", "che ne sarà di Napoleone Bonaparte" conterrebbero un pleonasmo?.
> Ovviamente no.


Secondo me: ovviamente sì.
L'italiano ha accolto e reso legittimo/cristallizzato il pleonasmo in espressioni come ''che ne è''(nei vari tempi e modi), ''che ne hai fatto''/''che te ne fai'' (nei vari tempi e modi) e altre locuzioni simili.
Esempi:
_Sei uno spendaccione: del tuo patrimonio che ne hai fatto / che ne è stato? _
È evidente in questi esempi che il 'ne' sta per ''del tuo patrimonio'' - come doppione/pleonasmo.
Sono d'accordo coi #10, 13,14.. ''Ne'' non deve essere solo avverbio: può significare ''di lui'', di lei'' ecc., ''di ciò''...


EdenMartin said:


> Qui si scambia un pronome personale sottinteso


''Ne'' può essere benissimo un pronome personale: non c'è niente di sottinteso:


> La particella *ne* può avere valore di *pronome* o di avverbio. La sua posizione nella frase è uguale a quella dei *pronomi personali* atoni. ... Il *ne pronome* sta per: di lui, di lei, di loro...


( la particella Ne )


----------

